# 2012 with 1.4 leak



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

I recently bought a used 2012 Cruze LT 1.4 with 52k miles and saw a leak on the engine next to the fill cap. It's at a T line. Any idea how to proceed? It's just weeping right now... Will it usually get worse?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Photo too close but if this is the hose leading to the surge tank just replace the hose.

A dealer part, it is updated with better sealing......this is a common failure on the earlier models.

Rob


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Its not so much the sealing but the fact the end of the hose fitting breaks off.. Did they improve the beefyness of the part for the replacements?


----------



## edster (Sep 4, 2012)

My 2012 did the same thing. Hose replacement did the trick
edster


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

frankh said:


> Its not so much the sealing but the fact the end of the hose fitting breaks off.. Did they improve the beefyness of the part for the replacements?


Using photos from other members it appears the plastic part is thicker and goes in deeper with two 'O' rings (strictly from a soon to be 68yo memory).

Rob


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I made one on the lathe from steel.. and drilled tapped the head for a hose fitting.. This one will outlast






the car..


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

frankh said:


> I made one on the lathe from steel.. and drilled tapped the head for a hose fitting.. This one will outlast
> View attachment 257017
> the car..


Nice, you should start a small business... How much do you want for one?


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

901-Memphis said:


> frankh said:
> 
> 
> > I made one on the lathe from steel.. and drilled tapped the head for a hose fitting.. This one will outlast
> ...


Actually, the part that needs to be made out of metal is the water outlet itself with a secure connection to the overflow hose. It can/will still leak at where the clip secures the hose. While they are at it, how about a fix for the hole left on the top of the overflow tank to actually seal the coolant system?


----------

